# Peanut butter



## shiv (Dec 13, 2010)

What do people do for peanut butter on toast? I'm only going to be having about 1tsp per slice. I can't remember what's said about nuts and things.


----------



## rachelha (Dec 13, 2010)

Most nuts have v little carb in them, and what there is is realised v slowly.  Personally unless sugar has been added to the peanut butter I would ignore it.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 13, 2010)

I used to be a major peanut butter nut, but not so much now (not good for weight loss!).

I avoided the varieties which included sugar and went for the Whole Earth variety which is just peanuts, sea salt and palm oil (unfortunately).

As Rachel says, there is little carb in them. It's mostly just fat and protein.

nutrition information
Typical Values	Per 100g
Energy	2452 kJ/592 kcal
Protein	24.9g
Carbohydrates	10.1g
of which sugars	3.7g
Fat	50.2g
of which saturates	9.0g
Fibre	7.3g
Sodium	0.4g
Salt	1.0g


----------



## shiv (Dec 13, 2010)

Merci buckets, guys! I couldn't remember with nuts if they were slow releasing or not. Now I think about it...protein...I remember hearing a lot of people will have peanut butter on toast before bed to keep their levels steady through the night.

If only I'd remember 10 mins ago eh


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 13, 2010)

shiv said:


> What do people do for peanut butter on toast? I'm only going to be having about 1tsp per slice. I can't remember what's said about nuts and things.



I don't eat peanut butter myself, but I did buy some a couple of years ago when I made peanut butter sandwiches for the visiting squirrels in my back garden. SHEENA


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 13, 2010)

Catwoman76 said:


> I don't eat peanut butter myself, but I did buy some a couple of years ago when I made peanut butter sandwiches for the visiting squirrels in my back garden. SHEENA



So kind..............I bet they return each year....


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 13, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> So kind..............I bet they return each year....



.Not alot actually, an old victorian house, a few metres down the road, was demolished and flats were erected, so the trees that were there were cut down
sheena


----------



## Pigeon (Dec 13, 2010)

I find peanut butter on toast for breakfast really raises my levels. I normally use a ratio of 1.1U : 10g for toast, but if I have peanut butter I use 1.3:10g. It tooka  bit of trial and error to find that, I assume it must be the fat levels doing strange things.


----------

